# TM30 or TM28 advice



## c00pal00p

Just need some clarification on the TM30 reporting done by the owners of condo that you are renting. 

I know we used to have to inform owner each time we returned from small holidays and stayed out of the condo etc and they would need to re register the TM30 ...
Is this still the case? 

Do we as tennants have to fill in form TM28 and hand in if the owner does not fill in TM30?

Have just moved and now the owner doesnt think they need to fill in anything.. 

Girlfriend needs to ensure all paper work is correct for her business visa..

Any information on people who have done similar?

Thanks


----------



## palookawansai

Fill out all the forms, Thais love paper work and stamps.
Under the current situation re: Covid do it all by the book, may save a little heartache later.
Do the TM28 yourself and take it in, just to make sure, as there are thousands of rumours and misinformation out there


----------



## JuneWhite

If you have moved your main residence then you should fill out the TM28 and submit. Your landlord also needs to submit the TM30 (just once I think is the new rule) and you need to resubmit TM30 each time you reenter the country.

Someone in Thailand is better to advise you as the rules vary by location and by day there I found. Most disorganised immigration dept I have ever come across.


----------



## cigar

What city are you in? As other have said, different offices have different rules.


----------

